# 40% Off Everything!



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 21, 2014)

40% off Everything*
Promo code: *HOLIDAYS*

*Shop Now *Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!
=========================================================================================
_40% off everything* expires November 24th 11:59pm EST. Promo codes cannot be applied to bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%. 
Disclaimer: Blue Sky Peptide products are intended for laboratory research purposes only. Not for human consumption. Any use outside of this is in violation of our terms of purchase._​


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 23, 2014)

40% Off Everything - ENDS TOMORROW! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

